# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Hack] Pixelbot 1.06: function to search enemies instead to random move

## tangente

The point where insert the call is at 1037 line; inside the turn() function, before doing the action of turn: 

EndIf
Sleep(20)
*If search_enemy() Then
ReturnEndIf
*If $cot = 1 Then

I removed both actions of move, after turn:

(removethis code)
If $wl > 1 Then
ControlSend($title, "", "", "{W down}") _Interrupt_Sleep($wl);move ControlSend($title, "", "", "{W up}") EndIf

----------


## AutoScript

Hi tangente, Can you add a checkbox for this function and then post full code?

$Checkbox8 = GUICtrlCreateCheckbox("search enemies", 168, 345, 124, 12)

Thanks

----------


## SX130

Please create the software for it  :Frown:

----------

